# Nerite snails and loaches



## Themuleous (3 Sep 2007)

Just a word of warning, I had a Nerite snail in my main tank for around 5 months and it didn't get bothered by the clown loaches (max 4" big).  Then I had a spare one so added it and it lay upside down on the the substrate, which must have told the clowns that there was food inside, as they ate both within a few days, blahblahblahblah!  That's 5quid down the loach!  I tried adding some to my middle tank which has Burmese loaches and they got very interested in them so took them out.

These snails are not, repeat NOT loach proof!

Sam


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Sep 2007)

thats cos loaches EAT snails in the wild  clown loaches are actually added to most aquariums to get RID of snails


----------



## Themuleous (3 Sep 2007)

Oh yeh I know that, but nerites are always pitched as being 'snail proof' which they are not! As I said the two lived happily until I added the second one and the clowns got wise to it.

I added some dwarf chain loaches to my work tank to control the snail population it was developing.

Sam


----------

